# Las Olas Beach Club Satellite Beach



## EvelynK72 (Jul 22, 2017)

The review and postings for this resort are somewhat old (2015 and earlier), except for one review which wasn't very complimentary (room dated, carpet dirty, dusty, moldy bathrooms) .  

Is this resort going down-hill?  Has anyone been there in 2017 and late 2016 who can give a more up-to-date assessment?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 22, 2017)

EvelynK72 said:


> The review and postings for this resort are somewhat old (2015 and earlier), except for one review which wasn't very complimentary (room dated, carpet dirty, dusty, moldy bathrooms) .
> 
> Is this resort going down-hill?  Has anyone been there in 2017 and late 2016 who can give a more up-to-date assessment?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.



TripAdvisor.com has more recent (May 2017) reviews -- all glowing.  It should be okay.


----------



## Panina (Jul 22, 2017)

I was the one who wrote the review.  Being RCI was almost at 5 stars I expected much better.  If there were average reviews my expectations would be lower and I would not have  been as disappointed.

As you can tell from my other reviews, even though I enjoy the larger higher end resorts like Marriotts and Hgvc, I prefer smaller beachfront resorts that are simple and clean. 

I loved the oceanfront balcony, fabulous, and the size of the unit and ultimately disappointed on upkeep of unit and staff.

Is it a horrible place? No, as long as you know what you can get, maybe other rooms are better.

Would I go there again? No, better beachfront resorts to go to.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jul 22, 2017)

chapjim said:


> TripAdvisor.com has more recent (May 2017) reviews -- all glowing.  It should be okay.



What was I thinking?? - I forgot to check TripAdvisor!!  Thanks for the reminder.  Most reviews were highly positive.  Thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 22, 2017)

We were there Fall 2014.   Location wonderful.  All units oceanfront, but lower ones might have obstructed view.  Would love to return.


----------



## silentg (Jul 24, 2017)

If everyone would write a review of the timeshare you last stayed in, we would have a lot more updated reviews. I try to write one each time. Is helpful to others, then we don't get lots of posts asking how was this place or that.
JMHO
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for reminder, I have two to write 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Jul 24, 2017)

silentg said:


> If everyone would write a review of the timeshare you last stayed in, we would have a lot more updated reviews. I try to write one each time. Is helpful to others, then we don't get lots of posts asking how was this place or that.
> JMHO
> Silentg


Whereas tripadvisor and other online reviews are available, the best and most accurate reviews are from a tugger.  Tuggers are looking for certain elements and expect a level of accommodations and services.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 8, 2017)

We actually live locally to that resort, and I thought I saw construction going on over there within the last couple of years. I could be wrong though because there is just a ton of contruction here on the beachside in general. If you love the area and want to come back but would prefer a smaller, recently updated resort, Oceanique in Indian Harbour Beach (so one town south) is great. It looks like they did a huge reno within the past year. The units there are large. I've traded for it on II when I had family in town and we all actually loved going over there to visit. Nice place, great location.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 12, 2017)

We'll be there in December.  I have visited before and loved it.  We'll update you.


----------



## nimrod (Sep 12, 2017)

We stayed there 3 weeks ago. Great location on beach, large units, all are 2 BR units with large balcony and easy access right to ocean. Would absolutely stay there again. No active construction on site except for replacing carpeting in some units.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 13, 2017)

Hope to hear a post-hurricane report, as we have an exchange for Nov.  TIA!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2017)

I could not find any Tugs review for this resort. Is it locate in Fort Lauderdale?

Trip Advisor reviews are not bad for a Fort Lauderdale timeshare resort. Is the resort near any restaurants and  retails outlets in walking distance from the resort?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks like it is a mixer of timeshare villas and private condos; also it looks like from their web site it is very close to the Marriott Beach Palace in Fort Lauderdale.

I am totally confuse where is Satellite Beach located?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 14, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> I am totally confuse where is Satellite Beach located?



Just south of Cocoa Beach.

"Google Maps" is your friend!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 17, 2017)

Laurie said:


> Hope to hear a post-hurricane report, as we have an exchange for Nov.  TIA!



When I go to my parents' later on today I'll try to drive by and take a look.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 17, 2017)

I think they are currently closed because or Irma.  Believe there was water damage.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 23, 2017)

Nancy said:


> I think they are currently closed because or Irma.  Believe there was water damage.


Thanks Nancy. I called them, and they said they expect to re-open mid-October. Hope it works out as anticipated.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 8, 2017)

Just returned, it was pretty fabulous IMO. They got their pool and hot tub opened in time for our exchange. Units are HUGE, more closet space than we have at home (not that we look for closet space on vaca). The oceanfront balcony is 30' wide and all units are direct oceanfront. Most folks we met exchanged in their first visit, then bought, some because of the 1-in-4.

Yes, there is new construction in the area. Our favorite restaurant was Long Doggers down the street - best clam strips and peel 'n eat shrimp of the trip, best deals Sundays or happy hour 3-6.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 2, 2018)

We were just there for the week of Dec 8, and it is SOOOO nice - of course, we had known it was great but we had an end unit so it was 1800 sq feet!  The sponsored activities were great too, especially the karaoke night .... such great treats given by the resort and many songs we all sang together.  Staff is wonderful.
   They were enlarging the pool deck but did not restrict access to the pool.


----------

